# Instalaciones de audio profesional



## tecnicdeso (Dic 6, 2006)

No estaria mal insertar un hilo en el cual la gente del mundo del Sonido profesional podamos intercambiar impresiones con la gente que tiene ganas de informaciónrmarse acerca del tema y aceptar consejos. Ya sabran que muchos de  los tecnicos de sonido directo provenimos de jugar mucho con electronica analogica sobretodo audio. Hoy en dia hay mucha afición al tema, sobretodo con los sistemas Array y multivia, así como al tema de la iluminación profesional, multiplexación y métodos de grabación. Sin mas, reciban un cordial saludo y a ver si hacemos grande este interesantisimo foro.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Dic 8, 2006)

Estoy maravillado de la acogida en estos foros del tema del pro.

Yo trabajo con bandas de jazz y sobre todo el el tema rock catalán. Mi infraestructura no es muy grande, pero cuido mucho los detalles de calidad y mezcla. 

Dispongo de varios equipos PA, entre ellos el que mas uso es uno formado por 8 cajas 2x15+motor de 2" titanio, cerwin vega, y 4 cajas sub de doble 18", todo ello alimentado por etapas de potencia QSC. El sistema es de 2 vias, aunque estaba estudiando el tema de trabajar en tres vias de momento solo uso dos vias. Pocas son las veces que llevo al limite el sistema.

Mi ultima adquisición fueron unos crossovers, compresores, delay, todo en uno con control midi, de digisynthetic. Traje unos a la tienda para ver como rendian y me enamoraron, mas que otros de  mucha calidad distribuidos por EARPRO.  Ahora todos mis equipos van controlados por este aparato. DS202A DIGISYNTHETIC. 
En cuanto a la mezcla, Utilizo una SOUNDCRAFT SPIRIT LIVE de 24 Ch. de momento suficiente ya que la banda con la que mas trabajo son 7 musicos y vengo utilizando 22 canales sobre escenario. El tema digital lo descarté, ya que mi yamaha 01 era muy poco versátil, incluso con sus extensiones, y me deshice de ella.

De microfonia, los típicos SM57 y SM58 en casi todo, menos en batería que utilizo un set de micros de SHURE, de los que van pinzados sobre el parche. Esto me permite un ajuste excepcional de percusiones. Lo unico que no me convence es el microfono del bombo, que tuve que utilizar un woofer en un canal de micro para absorber las bajas frecuencias. (de esto deberiamos hablar mucho), y es una técnica que he visto en algunos estudios. La mezcla del golpe de bombo del microfono con el impulso de 30Hz del  woofer da una pegada de subgrave acojonante, aunque esteticamente no es muy lindo que digamos. Muchos se sorprenden.

En cuanto a la compresión utilizo unos wharfedale procomp, aunque su austero precio calidad no dejan lugar a dudas de que hacen su papel. Compresión puerta en timbal base y cajas y en voces/coros
En cuanto a procesador de dinamica utilizo un multiefectos YAMAHA. Es ahí donde en los solos extraes el instrumento en cuestión al centro de la pista de baile. Se logra crear una perfecta imagen de relieve del instrumento. Acojonante... 

Bueno, he visto que tambien hay gente dedicada a hacer cajones de sub. No esta nada mal, y mas con el buen material BEYMA que existe en nuestro mercado.  Ese sub en cuestión tiene buena pinta, estaria bien hacerle unas mediciones en una sala anecoica... para ver la sensibilidad. Ya contarás como rinde.
Ahora proximamente y en fechas navideñas tengo un concierto así que no voy a olvidar mi camara para enseñaros todos los detalles del montaje. De momento os puedo enseñar algo de un concierto en el cual saque unas imagenes desde el control.

YouTube - Pepet I Marieta a Girona

y aunque es sonido de camara podeis observar un poco el tema. Escuchad los solos a partir del minuto 5 mas o menos. 
Otro dia hablamos acerca del monitoraje e iluminación, Saludos gente....


----------



## Frank Ane Ramos (Ene 10, 2007)

Bueno realmente mis dudas acerca del audio profecional moderno tengo muchas dudas, por favor si me respondieran a algunas de estas dudas les estaria muy agradecido. Por ejemplo quisiera saber cual es la diferencia entre amp de salida con mosfet y con bipolares, cuales son las ventajas y las desventajas en cada, quisiera ver un ejemplo de proteccion contra corto en la salida que trabaje de forma muy fiable, tambien e visto muchas bocinas que el iman que poseen las bocinas no es tan grande comparado con otras y dicen ser de mas potencia.


----------



## pepepuerto (Ene 12, 2007)

Hola a todos, envio esta pagina para los profesionales ,suerte saludos  
http://www.doctorproaudio.com/


----------



## tecnicdeso (Ene 19, 2007)

Por ejemplo quisiera saber cual es la diferencia entre amp de salida con mosfet y con bipolares, cuales son las ventajas y las desventajas en cada, quisiera ver un ejemplo de proteccion contra corto en la salida que trabaje de forma muy fiable, tambien e visto muchas bocinas que el iman que poseen las bocinas no es tan grande comparado con otras y dicen ser de mas potencia.

En principio, la diferencia entre amplificador mosfet y bipolares radica en la tecnología de los transistores utilizados. Mientras los Mosfet presentan unas características específicas de funcionamiento respecto a los bipolares, la diferencia entre ellos no es tanta como podria parecer, solo que resumiendo los mosfet son mas eficientes. (y mas caros)

No hay una tecnología mejor que otra, lo que siempre gana es el diseño. Una cosa a favor de los mosfet es que necesitan poca corriente de puerta y la conmutacion es mucho mas rapida, con lo cual se pueden hacer diseños mas eficientes con muchos menos componentes. Ademas el embalamiento térmico no es tan acusado como con amplificador bipolares. Hay un mundo de webs que te hablarán de las características de esos transistores.

Respecto a las bocinas, no todo depende del tamaño del imán. Ni todas las marcas miden igual la potencia ni las mas potentes lo son. Actualmente hay imanes muy potentes y materiales como el neodimio que producen campos magnéticos impresionantes con un tamaño muy reducido. Tambien he visto bocinas que no utilizan imán en su funcionamiento. Disponen de los bobinas contrapuestas que generan un campo magnético opuesto con lo que se obtiene un movimiento muy rápido y eficaz, variable con la cantidad de potencia absorbida. 

Lógicamente, hay castañas de bocinas que no suenan por su mala construccion, suelen ser todas las mas baratas del mercado y hay marcas  como BEYMA (CP16, BEYMA CP350TI)
que aun siendo de un coste reducido tienen muy buenos parámetros acústicos. 

Hay bocinas utilizadas en sonido profesional que solo el coste del motor de compresion ronda los 2500 euros. Palabras mayores pero muy utilizadas por grandes marcas como NEXO, MEYER SOUND, MACKIE. Con Sistemas acústicos denominados ARRAY que son capaces de generar presiones acústicas inmensas para eventos con cajas acústicas muy pequeñas.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Mar 12, 2007)

Ya estamos aquí de nuevo. Con motivo de las fallas valencianas, vamos a realizar una sonorización de una carpa, usada para baile y sesion de discoteca. Un proyecto de 8KW aproximados.

Para ello vamos a utilizar Cuatro etapas de potencia de 900W rms/canal a 4 ohms, cuatro cajas doble 15 +Motor compresión, dos subgraves doble 18 y 1200w rms, y cuatro cajas satélites de 300W 15" +motor 1".

Habrá dos estructuras metálicas en las esquinas, andamiajes, en los cuales ubicaremos los subgraves y las cajas doble 15. En cada estructura se instalarán las correspondientes etapas para arrastrar todo el canal.
El corazón del sistema es el limitador compresor crossover, usado en 2 vias corte alto 90Hz para cajas de medio agudo y corte 110Hz pasobajo para los dos subs que funcionan en mono.
Con su proceso de compresion para evitar saturaciones y picos peligrosos, y delay para ajustar retardos. Irá instalado en una de las pa's de la cual enviaremos las dos señales a la otra Pa.

Les adjunto una imágen de la carpa y diagrama de bloques. Al realizar el proyecto pondremos imágenes detalladas del evento.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Mar 24, 2009)

tecnicdeso, como haces para reducir el callejon de potencia, porque veo que separas bastante las dos torres de bafles.


----------



## Enrique Toro (Abr 8, 2009)

Ademas tiene un cruce de freciencia entre los sub y los mediobajos


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Mar 17, 2010)

Releyendo un tema me topé con este comentario:


			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> En mi opnión, estos parlantes son MALOS. Punto.
> Son parlantes diseñados para audio "profesional" (como si eso existiera!)...


Buscando por Google no encontré definición ni de audio profesional ni de sonido profesional; aunque la wikipedia en un texto lo reconozca como "el campo del sonido profesional"

Entonces si es una palabra que no tiene definición ¿por que usa tanto?

*Personalmente* pienso que cuando se dice "sonido profesional" es para relacionarse con el Refuerzo Sonoro, que si tiene significado: 

"Término que se refiere al uso de sistemas electrónicos para realizar la amplificación de sonido en vivo, con el objeto de que éste pueda ser percibido por una mayor cantidad de oyentes. Estos sistemas pueden variar desde muy sencillos (por ejemplo en un discurso con un orador) hasta extremadamente complejos (en el caso de un concierto
masivo)."

Fuente aquí


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 17, 2010)

Se me ocurre que es por que el término "profesional" viene de algo como "aquellos individuos que viven de sonorizar eventos"...ergo, su "profesión" es poner sonido y por eso, ese sonido se llama "profesional". Pero en realidad significa lo que vos has definido en tu post (y en inglés aparece como PA, que probablemente sea la abreviatura de una expresión muy vieja: "Public Address", que se utilizaba cuando yo era joven - y de antes también - para hacer referencia al Refuerzo Sonoro).

PD: Las comillas en la palabra profesión son intencionales


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 17, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Se me ocurre que es por que el término "profesional" viene de algo como "aquellos individuos que viven de sonorizar eventos"...ergo, su "profesión" es poner sonido y por eso, ese sonido se llama "profesional"



Cabe mencionar que aquí hay muuchas varientes en el ser o no ser "profesional". Realmente no hay nada que realmente distinga a un profesional de un pibe que pone música en la calle(Va con onda, me incluyo)... Al menos yo no lo conozco. ¿Entonces que sucede aquí? ¿Necesitamos ser ingenieros de audio para que nuestro equipo tenga el plus de "Profesional"?.

Amén de una buena charla.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 17, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Cabe mencionar que aquí hay muuchas varientes en el ser o no ser "profesional". *Realmente no hay nada que realmente distinga a un profesional de un pibe que pone música en la calle*(Va con onda, me incluyo).



No quise entrar en eso y borré la mitad de mi respuesta anterior, por que seguro que iba a hacer enojar a alguien .

Pero no, no hay nada que los distinga a unos de otros, salvo el oído de los que asisten al evento sonorizado por una de estas personas (aunque lamentablemente la mayoría tiene el oído tan podrido por el tipo de música y los aprendices de brujo que sonorizan eventos, que hasta esta diferencia se está perdiendo).

PD: Otra cosa que los distingue es la reputación que se han hecho, pero en realidad no es referencia para mucho...


----------



## jor1703 (Mar 17, 2010)

Personalmente pienso que el termino profesional indica a una persona que ejerce una actividad con relevante capacidad y aplicacion. Si escudriñamos la palabreja, esta se deriva de profesar, que significa ejercer un arte o una ciencia y por a cual se recibe una retribucion ($$$). Pienso que ser ing de sonido le pone una etiqueta profesional a tu trabajo, por que lo respalda muchos años de conocimiento, y una sociedad que siempre pide credenciales para poder creer en tu trabajo.

saludos


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Mar 17, 2010)

jor1703 dijo:
			
		

> Pienso que ser ing de sonido le pone una etiqueta profesional a tu trabajo



Sip, pero como han mencionado (o tratado de dar a entender) Cacho y Tacatomon algunos no se pueden diferenciar para saber si de verdad es o no profesional. La mayoría lo ejercen de forma empírica.

Ya que tocas el Tema de Ing. de Sonido: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/ingenieros-sonido-reyes-sin-corona-25934/


----------



## Nimer (Mar 17, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Se me ocurre que es por que el término "profesional" viene de algo como "aquellos individuos que viven de sonorizar eventos"...ergo, su "profesión" es poner sonido y por eso, ese sonido se llama "profesional". Pero en realidad significa lo que vos has definido en tu post (y en inglés aparece como PA, que* probablemente sea la abreviatura de una expresión muy vieja: "Public Address"*, que se utilizaba cuando yo era joven - y de antes también - para hacer referencia al Refuerzo Sonoro).
> 
> PD: Las comillas en la palabra profesión son intencionales



Lo busqué, y es exáctamente eso.
Siempre creí que era Professional Audio.


Siempre entendí como diferencia del sonido, y el sonido profesional, al distinto enfoque de cada uno.. El sonido profesional referido siempre a la sonorización de grandes cantidades de gente, y con el equipamiento de características de uso intenso... En este caso, creo que no tiene nada que ver el título de PROFESIONAL propiamente dicho, porque se le llama así a ese tipo de tarea.. Que la persona sea profesional (por haber concluído una carrera) o no, no hace la diferencia a la hora de llamar "sonido profesional" a lo que hace.


----------



## coleman (Jun 6, 2013)

Estimados amigos del foro, soy nuevo en esto del audio profesional y estoy apenas armando mi equipo de sonido. Lo que necesito, es que me asesoren porque he escuchado que es bueno instalar un centro de carga para distribuir correctamente los voltajes y amperajes a los amplificadores y demas dispositivos en el rack de sonido, yo cuento con un sistema BI-AMPLIFICADO, formado por un amplificador cerwin vega cv-2800 que utilizo para bajo, otro cerwin vega cv-1800 que utilizo para medios-agudos. y lo demas que seria ecualizador, crossover, pre-amplificador, etc.
   Mi pregunta seria hay alguna marca y modelo en especial que ustedes me recomienden que no sea demasiado caro o si hay alguna forma de fabricar un dispocitivo que pueda cumplir con este propocito para utilizar mis componentas mencionados...?

  De antemano agradesco sus sugerencias...


----------



## detrakx (Jun 7, 2013)

Hola coleman, espero interpretar tu pregunta. 
Te refieres a tener un dispositivo capaz de manejar la tension de alimentacion en tus amplificadores ?
En realidad esto lo tiene que garantizar el servicio de electricidad. 

En caso de tener baja tension en la red electrica, puedes acudir a los elevadores de tension. Estos equipos garantizan la tension correcta a la salida.
En el caso de microcortes de tension en la red se podria utilizar un UPS. Tienes que tener en cuenta el consumo promedio de tus potencias para elegir la autonomia adecuada del UPS.
No es habitual ver UPS en la jerga de audio, pero yo monte uno pequeño en mi sistema de audio y me da unos 5min, de autonomia suficiente para evitar micro cortes.
Saludos.


----------



## coleman (Jun 9, 2013)

hola amigo detrakx, yo me referia mas o menos como a estos
http://back-stage.com.mx/producto.php?id=68#!prettyPhoto
http://back-stage.com.mx/producto.php?id=66
que te parecen???


----------



## felixreal (Jun 11, 2013)

Hooolaquetal!!!

La verdad es que estos aparatos no son más que regletas de enchufes con luces. Si quieres algo decente, te vas a los 500, 600 o más euros. Es útil para encender todo y apagar todo de una vez, pero más allá de eso.... y que conste que en el estudio tengo uno. Esta semana lo saco, lo abro y le hago fotos de la estaf,digoooo del interior. Dudo que proteja de nada, pero eso sí, hace bonito.

http://www.thomann.de/es/furman_p1400_ar_e.htm Éste sí estabiliza entre 174v y 264v(para 220v) pero vale más de 1000€. Los de 100€ o $ no sirven de mucho.

Saludos!!


----------



## detrakx (Jun 15, 2013)

Hola Felix la verdad, que tu respuesta no ayuda en nada. Este es un foro de electronicos en donde se intenta hablar con criterio cuestiones tecnicas. No es relevante el precio del equipo, ni tampoco si queda lindo en el estudio.
Por lo que veo en los link que subio el compañero coleman estos racks son reguladores de tension con proteccion a sobre cargas, con monitoreo de tension y corriente. 
Sin embargo en una situacion de bajo voltaje este equipo no lo compensa. Para ello es necesario un elevador de tension.

Saludos.


----------



## felixreal (Jun 15, 2013)

Hooolaquetal!!!

Siento si mi comentario ha sonado ácido, mi intención era más bien aclarar que lo mismo que hace este aparato lo hace la típica regleta de enchufes, la mayor diferencia es que el aparato enracable es más bonito.  
Y creo que es necesario decir que estos equipos de la gama barata *no* estabilizan la tensión, a lo mucho tienen un filtro de la red eléctrica tipo LC y un "protector" de sobretensiones, igual que algunas regletas para informática. 
Está bien saber lo que se compra. Si necesita un *estabilizador o regulador*, sólo los de elevado precio lo hacen.Te aseguro que ésto es criterio en cuestiones técnicas. Y creo que cuando alguien pregunta sobre una posible compra, el precio sí es relevante.
Por último, en tu primer comentario, daba la sensación que no sabías a que se refería el autor del post, debo decirte que llevo trabajando en directos con estos equipos desde que existen, hace más de 20 años, así que creo que sé de lo que hablo, y mi intención es ayudar a un compañero con dudas.
Espero que esto último no se malinterprete también, sé que al escribir no siempre la intención queda reflejada, y soy famoso por explicarme como el "orXX"
Insisto, el aparato tiene sus ventajas, pero la estabilización o la regulación no son unas de ellas, por lo menos en los baratos.

Saludos!!!


----------



## coleman (Jun 17, 2013)

Muchas gracias Amigos detrakx y felixreal por sus comentarios,  por el comectario de felixreal me parace que no son la gran cosa estos aparatos a menos que gastes en uno bien caro...
   te agradeceria amigo felixreal, si pudieras mostrar imagenes del tuyo... para ver como son, talvez hasta me aconsejan para fabricar uno casero. gracias...


----------



## felixreal (Jun 17, 2013)

Hooolaquetal!!!

El sábado estuve en el local, e hice las fotos que prometí, la calidad no es demasido buena, si es necesario puedo hacer otras con una cámara.
En la vista general de derecha a izquierda, el filtro de red LC y abajo el interruptor magnetotérmico, que salta por exceso de consumo, un tubo de led, el medidor de voltaje, otro tubo de led y la fuentecita regulable de los LED. No hay más.

Si tienes una caja de rack no es muy difícil hacer uno, y como veis, de regulador o estabilizador, ná de ná.

Saludos!!!!


----------



## coleman (Jun 18, 2013)

Ya veo... no se ve muy complicado... por ahi alguien me dijo que podria utilizar un "UPS", de los que se utilizan en los equipos de cómputo, conectando los equipos en los conectores que son "supresores de picos", ya que conectarlos en los conectores de "regulacion" aguantan muy poca carga, que aguantan mas potensia de carga en la parte de supresor...
que te parece...?


----------



## coleman (Jun 20, 2013)

Hola felixreal, en realidad lo que busco es protejer los equipos de sobre voltaje, no tanto de caida de voltaje o micro cortes... por eso preguntaba si las ups me serviran, solo conectar los equipos en la parte de supresor de picos, no utilizando la parte de bateria....


----------



## detrakx (Jun 20, 2013)

Tendrias que buscar algun equipo estabilizador de tension, y si dispone de un modulo supresor de picos, estas echo. 

En mi caso tengo un UPS, pero este no estabiliza la tension, solo aporta autonomia cuando la tension baja a cierto valor. 

PD: Los supresores los tengo instalados, 1 modulo por cada amplificador.

Saludos.


----------

